# how many dpo were you when you got your bfp?



## doctorsookie

I am 38. I have two children (19 and 12) but my fiance who is also 38 doesn't have any. I was curious for those who have had kids in their 20s and earlier but have embarked on this wondrous adventure again if you got your BFP later than you did with your other children. I am 16DPO today.


----------



## MamaRed

Hello.

I am 35 and have a 17, 15, 13, and 7.5 month old. I am also 4 weeks pregnant. I got a very faint positive 9 DPO and a strong positive on 10 DPO along with a pregnant on the digital. I am in a situation like you are----my older 3 children are not my husbands but my 7.5 month old and the bun in the oven is his. These are his only kids.

Do you have regular cycles? When did you get BFP with your other children?

Fingers crossed for a BFP.


----------



## doctorsookie

I have very irregular cycles and a chemical last month which may have thrown ot off further. I have no idea as I didn't track back then and both times I just "knew". I know people don't like when people claim this but I really did and I also knew their genders. This month is different. Thanks for the info and congratulations!


----------



## MamaRed

I just knew I was pregnant with my son who is 7.5 months old. So I don't think you are crazy. I did just know he was a girl though----well until the ultrasound proved me wrong! :haha:

With just having a chemical pregnancy it could take 1-2 cycles to get back to what your normal is. 

Wish you luck! :flower:


----------



## doctorsookie

I'm spotting again so I am pretty sure the :witch: got me.


----------



## MamaRed

Aww. :cry:

But this gives you a starting point for this next cycle! :happydance:


----------



## doctorsookie

As soon as and if I start to actually flow. I'll probably spot for three more days like usual and it will make me wonder again if I should even count it as a period. I'm afraid the doctor who told me a few years ago I appear to be having premenopause was right. Thanks mom...well, she couldn't help it either. :'( just wish my fiance hadnt waited so long to decide he wanted a child. I've been wanting one for years but needed him to be on board too. Now it. Might be too late. Sorry, really depressed today. :'(


----------



## MamaRed

I can completely understand being depressed. It is hard when one person wants a baby and the other doesn't for awhile. 

If you have the resources, could you go to a fertility specialist? They should be able to test your FSH levels. This would be able to help check your ovarian reserve. Your regular doctor may be willing to do this as well. :flower:

I know that it is frustrating trying to get pregnant when it is something you really want; a true desire. It is heart breaking when you try and do not get the positive test. I am really sorry this is happening. Hopefully, it is just your body needing a month or two after the chemical pregnancy to adjust back to having a normal cycle.


----------



## doctorsookie

Thanks. I hope so too. I have my physical appointment later this month and my doctor has already told me to tell her when we start trying and shell send us to a fertility specialist. I just hope my insurance covers it.


----------



## pansorie

For your stats I was 35 when I conceived the LO I am currently carrying. My son is 15. I was 17 dpo when I got my first bfp, but I had tested at 10 and it was a bfn. I was shocked when I tested again and it was positive.


----------



## doctorsookie

I am hoping this will be my situation. I don't like that my hopes are still so high. I was supposed to start (per Fertility Friend) my period on Tuesday but I only had a smear of blood when wiping and then nothing. nada. zilch. and I have even had several bm's and had to do a little straining on a couple and still nothing. I have been having all my cramping and twinges in my left side (which I never know if it is gas or my ovary) I normally get around the start. My tummy has also been doing the butterfly thing. But my temp has steadily been dropping so i know I am just playing the waiting game for AF to finally start so I can mark day 1 finally and get started all over again. :-( I wish something would happen already.


----------



## MamaRed

Just checking to see how you are doing? :flower:


----------



## doctorsookie

oh so sorry. The :witch: flew in yesterday. Been a real monster too. But at least I know now and am on cycle day 2. I hope third cycle is them charm.


----------

